

Ask HN: How would I submit a concept I designed as a feature request to UPS? - augustin1989

I&#x27;ve been so amused lately by Uber&#x27;s moving icons and the ability to visually see in real time where your ride is.<p>I thought it would be awesome to see the same kind of concept with UPS so that I can watch my packages get delivered.<p>So I decided to design a fun concept and would love to submit it to UPS as an idea that they might want to think about for the future.<p>Does anyone know of a good way to submit this sort of thing?<p>Here is the concept: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dribbble.com&#x2F;shots&#x2F;2116356-UPS-Real-Time-Delivery-Tracker&#x2F;attachments&#x2F;383785
======
lsiunsuex
The first thing that came to mind is someone with bad intentions ordering a
pencil (something super cheap) knowing it'll get shipped via UPS, then
watching the truck all day circle neighborhoods and either holding up the
driver for whatever is in the truck, or steeling it from the house / business
as it was dropped off. Ie: huge huge huge security risk.

~~~
augustin1989
Thats a good point. On the other hand, you could easily just follow a UPS
truck without the app as well.

